# Odd bald spot above one eye



## aaro4130 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi! I woke up a couple days ago to find that my cat Midnight had very red skin just above his eye, and it looks like there is fur missing where it used to be. He's never seemed to have any sort of constant itching , etc, so I'm kind of worried about this. Has anyone had a similar case with their cat / does anyone have an idea of what happened?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Aaro,
It looks almost like Ringworm to me! 
I suggest you take him to a vet, for a definitive answer! 
You certainly don't want it spreading...and Anything, thats close to an eye, is concerning, in case of spreading...
Sharon


----------



## aaro4130 (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm thinking he just had an allergic reaction to something. His eye..lid? was red for a day and now the fur looks like it's coming back and his skin is back to normal. Surely it could've just been that?

EDIT : he's had bald spots by his ears since we adopted him, that go about 1/8 inch away from his eye, it looks like he maybe just scratched off that 1/8th of an inch of fur due to an allergy or something?

If it does worsen, I'll definitely head to the vet


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Several cats have these worn areas between their eyes and ears where they rub their head against things. But if it's only on one side of his head, or if it's combined with eye redness then I would go to a vet.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Agreeing with Sharon, my kitty's had that too and I've seen others with it. Might be a fungal infection, like ringworm or another sort of skin infection. Best to see the vet for advice on that


----------



## aaro4130 (Apr 22, 2015)

Status update, my furry little friend is growing his fur back out and the skin is back to normal color! Seems he might have wiped his head on something he's allergic to.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Yay! Glad he's doing better


----------

